# Just received a really gross package from My Pet Carnivore!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, the things we do for our GSDs.

Today's delicacies included beef trachea (OMG, my stomach turns just remembering having to saw those in half for storage) tripe supermix, ground mutton, rabbit chunks, goat chunks, turkey and duck necks, and the most foul-smelling thing ever: BISON tripe. 

I had to separate the quart-sized frozen chunk into portions and refreeze. I gave up in a minute and took the whole shipment to the garage. There was no way I was doing this in the kitchen.

It is all put away and portioned, and thank goodness Hans has his own freezer, because that bison tripe would probably stink up any food stored with it. 

Hans loved the new delicacies, and relished the trachea. :crazy: I had no idea how he would be able to eat that slippery tube, but he got through it with no problems. 

Everything arrived fresh and it seems to be good quality. 

My Pet Carnivore! Highly recommend them. My nose, however, will never be the same.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, so something can smell like death warmed over and you can still say its " fresh and good quality? LOL!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol! That's because they Packed it well and it was still mostly frozen


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhh the smell of tripe. Even I had to take a step back on that one the first time. Holy heck that stuff reaks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> Ahhh the smell of tripe. Even I had to take a step back on that one the first time. Holy heck that stuff reaks!


Ever smell bison tripe ?


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

No. And now I never will because you've warned me!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I checked out that site, I thought the stuff was kind of pricey.....13 bucks for _one_ whole rabbit? Everything but the liver seemed expensive to me....are these the usual prices for fresh raw meat like this?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The meat from My Pet Carnivore is organic and grass fed. That makes the prices higher. I use their tripe and a few of their other products, but get most of my meet in bulk through my grocer.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

When you are talking about stuff like tripe and trachea, are you feeding that as organ meet, or muscle meat? I am just wondering how you portion it and how often you would feed it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I consider it muscle meat and feed the supermix(trachea/gullet/stomach). I give a heaping spoonful every meal.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

since you are already in florida, you can join the orlando co-op $1.40 / pound is hard to beat.
ORDER SHEET

guaranteed analysis and meeting AAFCO specs
Raise a Paw for RAW, Tefco, INC. (performance dog)

Raise a Paw for RAW, Tefco, INC. (tripe)

i've read on the co-op that these animals grass fed.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CentralFLRawFoodCo-op/messages

you can also find the cheapest meat in the site, the name of the store and its location for different kind of meat.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Questions about Beef trachea and gullet*

I want to start feeding ground beef trachea and gullet from MyPetcarnivore.com for the added benefits of glucosamine and chondroitin. Never fed this before. Is this just added to regular meals as a supplement or what category does it fall into? Is it muscle meat? Does it affect the meat to bone ratio in her meals? Is it included in her total amount for the day or is it a "treat?" Thanks for the help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Supposedly green tripe is a perfect balance of calcium and phosphorus. But adding in the trachea and gullet may skew it some. It should all be beneficial regardless and some dogs with renal issues can thrive on a green tripe diet. 
I would use it as a supplement if feeding kibble. If it is added to raw, it would be considered(IMO) muscle meat or veggie if you want to go green! 

Here's an article on the benefits of tripe:
A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Tripe - The Other White Meat


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I get a lot of tripe from them. It makes up a significant portion of my dog's diets.

I'm so used to the smell now I barely even notice it XD.


----------

